# Culture shock by Scandinavian



## Scandin (Mar 25, 2015)

I am experiencing a bit of a culture shock about the televison content in the Nethelands and lack of understandig from dutch people when questioning this culture. 

Is is just me or do others experience the same?

I am from Scandinavia, and supposed to be open minded and quite liberal. But to me, the content of the televison programs in the Netherlands are in a way too liberal. Yesterday they even showed porn in the studio while the program hostes conversed with the guests. 

It is like the liberal open-minded attitude has gone too far. It in not liberating to women and sex in my view but rather throwing porn culture in peoples' faces. It is not easy to discuss this with my dutch patner as this is normal behaviour to him and it is not my experience that dutch people are open to other ways of looking at their culture. 

What are your views on this??


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would say look at non-Dutch stations. There are ample options. The nudity is picking up everywhere as viewer ratings are so important and unfortunately societies are "dumming down", not just in the Netherlands but also in all other countries (simply look at "game of thrones" which is shown on conservative US TV.
Anyway public TV (Ned 1-3) normally low risk on nudity that's non functional. RTL & SBS high risk.


----------



## Scandin (Mar 25, 2015)

*Thanks*

Dankuwel! I will follow up on your tip. However, I can never be safe with a dutch guy in the house who also decides over the TV  But it is good to know. 

I definitley agree on what you are saying. It is not only here, but here it is more, in my opinion shown as part of reality or everyday business precisely because of the viewer ratings etc. On the other hand I am not a fan of make everything something to cover up (as in the US films where people always sleep in full pyjamas).

I watched Game of Thrones up until a certain point. It became a bit too brutal also sexually, quite depressing really, which made me stop. Didn't enjoy it anymore, even though I find the plot exciting. 
Anyway, it concerns me more that people aren't showing scepticism at all. With game of thrones or fifty shades and so on. But that is a whole other topic. 

Anders heb ik het goed in Nederland. I houd van de drop en seeker ook de fietsen.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

After living in a number of countries across the world I find every place has its pro/cons. Make the most of the pros and accept the cons to be happy.


----------

